# HELP Bloqué sur Windows 10, partition os disparue et Alt inopérant au démarrage



## Max33650 (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à vous après 2 jours de recherche sur le net je ne trouve pas la solution ou d'aide à mon problème. Pour résumer au plus vite :
Imac 2012, je tournais sur High Sierra et j'avais une partition windows 10 grâce a Bootcamp. Tout fonctionnais très bien (Alt au démarrage pour le choix etc...)
Il y a quelques jours, j'ai installé Mojave, et avant hier je suis passé sur windows. Depuis IMPOSSIBLE de retourner sous Mojave.

Alt au démarrage m'envoi sur une Réparation de Windows.
Depuis Bootcamp sous Windows, en demandant de redémarrer sous Os X ça m'indique "Impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'OS X"
Dans panneau de configuration Bootcamp, seule la partition "Bootcamp Windows" apparait.
Dans Gestion des disques (image ci dessous) la partition d'OsX apparait bien (espace 856GO) mais apparait 100% libre...










Bref je suis dans la merde là.
Pour infos j'ai une time capsule avec les sauvegardes.

Quelqu'un a une idée pour retrouver mon OS X ???
Je l'utilise pour le boulot ça de vient urgent.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *Max
*
Je m'avise de ton message bien en retard. 

On dirait bien que l'environnement Windows n'identifie pas un système de fichiers *apfs* - comme doit l'être celui de ton volume Mojave.  

Voici une échappatoire -->

- redémarre > en tenant pressées les touches *⌘R* *(cmd R*) --> ce qui te fait démarrer sur l'OS de secours (contenu dans le volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur apfs*). Tu obtiens un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* (le nom de ton volume Mojave) > redémarre dessus​
=> tu dois pouvoir réouvrir ta session dans Mojave. Et comme tu as sélectionné *Macintosh HD* dans le panneau "*Disque de démarrage*" --> une préférence de démarrage automatique s'est inscrite en *NVRAM* en faveur de *Macintosh HD*. En conséquence : depuis ta session de Mojave > pour démarrer sur Windows --> utilise la touche "*alt*" et le choix du volume *Windows*. Quand tu es dans ta session Windows > contente-toi de redémarrer sans option.


----------



## Max33650 (2 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Max
> *
> Je m'avise de ton message bien en retard.
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.
Aucune action du clavier ne fonctionne au démarrage, sauf alt qui ouvre des options de recovery windows uniquement 

J'ai amené mon imac chez un réparateur car je ne pouvais attendre plus longtemps, je pense qu'on peut clôturer le sujet du coup....

Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

Max33650 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.
> Aucune action du clavier ne fonctionne au démarrage, sauf alt qui ouvre des options de recovery windows uniquement
> 
> J'ai amené mon imac chez un réparateur car je ne pouvais attendre plus longtemps, je pense qu'on peut clôturer le sujet du coup....
> ...


Non, il serait intéressant que tu fasses un retour, histoire de comprendre le problème.

Sinon, j'ai testé ce matin ma partition contenant une version de Windows, par défaut la partition macOS aurait dû apparaître même si  Gestion des disques ne pourra rien, car Windows ne peut pas modifier le format APFS. Je soupçonne la disparition du boot EFI de macOS, car il n'apparaît pas, mais à la suite de quoi ? Ayant fait la mise à jour de la version 1803 vers la 1809 de Windows, ce n'est assurément pas ce problème.

Par contre, on ne sait jamais comment arrive ce problème, il y a forcément eu une mauvaise manipulation, car ça fait des années que j'utilise Windows sans jamais rencontrer le moindre problème de boot. Il faut savoir que si tu peux démarrer Windows que c'est bien macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage pour les deux systèmes. En aucun cas Windows ne pourra démarrer si un disque dur est formaté directement en NTFS.


----------



## Ma'nu'38 (5 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, il serait intéressant que tu fasses un retour, histoire de comprendre le problème.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai testé ce matin ma partition contenant une version de Windows, par défaut la partition macOS aurait dû apparaître même si  Gestion des disques ne pourra rien, car Windows ne peut pas modifier le format APFS. Je soupçonne la disparition du boot EFI de macOS, car il n'apparaît pas, mais à la suite de quoi ? Ayant fait la mise à jour de la version 1803 vers la 1809 de Windows, ce n'est assurément pas ce problème.
> 
> Par contre, on ne sait jamais comment arrive ce problème, il y a forcément eu une mauvaise manipulation, car ça fait des années que j'utilise Windows sans jamais rencontrer le moindre problème de boot. Il faut savoir que si tu peux démarrer Windows que c'est bien macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage pour les deux systèmes. En aucun cas Windows ne pourra démarrer si un disque dur est formaté directement en NTFS.



Bonjour, je me permet de rebondir sur le sujet car je rencontre actuellement le même type de problème.
Je précise que je suis novice en informatique, je vais essayer de d'écrire mon problème le plus précisément possible.
Je tourne sur un MacBook air (je ne sais plus la version car mon pc est actuellement chez un réparateur du coup), et j'utilise aussi une partition avec bootcamp.
J'ai donc un iOS et un Windows en parallèle. Au démarrage j'utilise aussi la touche alt pour choisir le système. Si je démarre sans appuyer sur alt par défaut je démarre sur bootcamp (donc Windows). 
Je n'utilise que le Windows pour des logiciels pro (d'où l'importance des données qui sont dessus), et le iOS pour tout le reste. 
Seulement voilà, depuis quelques jours sur le iOS , un "beug" est apparu. Le mac se mettait en veille (ou s'arrêtait, je ne sais pas très bien), et lorsque je voulais le "rallumer" (ou quitter le mode veille), il ne répondait plus correctement. Un logo de dossier avec un point d'interrogation s'affichait à l'écran, et plus moyen de faire réapparaître l'interface classique d'ouverture de session. Si je redémarrait, le système ne se lançait pas correctement non plus, à l'écran il m'était proposé de me connecter directement à internet, puis de redémarrer par internet. 

Au début j'arrivais à contournait ça en appuyant longuement sur la touche d'arrêt du mac (pour l'éteindre complètement), en fermant le clapper puis en redémarrant. 

J'ai essayé de regarder d'où ça pouvait venir, et j'ai bricolé dans les disques de démarrages (je crois avoir sélectionné le iOS au lieu du bootcamp de ma partition). 
Après cette opération, la fois suivante où il s'est "mis en veille", plus aucun moyen de redémarrer. J'ai donc recherché sur internet et sur les forums, et ait essayé de redémarrer en utilisant cmd+r. Après un chargement, j'ai eu accès à plusieurs options dont la réinstallation du système a partir de Time Machine. Ces options m'ont fait peur, je ne sais pas quelles seront les conséquences sur ma partition, sur mes données etc. 
J'avais aussi depuis cette interface accès a la pomme en haut à gauche et chose troublante, dans les disques de démarrage plus rien n'apparaissait. 

J'ai fini par envoyer mon mac chez le réparateur. Celui-ci est en train de diagnostiquer mais puisque c'est un réparateur "mac" il ne veut pas entendre parler de ma partition Windows et j'ai peur que la seule solution qu'il me propose soit de réinstaller le système à partir d'une sauvegarde. 

Mes questions du coup : 
Pensez vous a la description de ce problème qu'il pourrait y avoir une solution pour "retrouver" le chemin des disques de démarrage, et pouvoir reconfigurer sans rien réinstaller et sans perdre de données ??

Savez vous dans le cas contraire (réinstallation de iOS à partir d'une sauvegarde) si j'ai moyen de retrouver toutes mes données ? 
Savez vous si je pourrais facilement repartitionner et réinstaller mon Windows ? 
Je crois bien que je n'ai plus mon numéro de licence Windows , savez vous s'il se retrouve facilement ? 
Savez vous d'où ce beug peut venir ? J'étais parti pendant trois semaines, et ce qu'en revenant une mise a jour aurait pu fouttre le bazarre ? 
Les logiciels que j'avais sur Windows pourraient être récupérés ? 

Désolé je bombarde un peu de questions, 
J'ai effectué des recherches sur le web avant de venir poser la question mais pour moi c'est très compliqué, soit je ne trouve pas "exactement" le même problème et du coup le post ne m'aide pas soit les termes utilisés sont trop techniques ...

Si vous avez un coup de pouce à me donner ça me sortirait d'une belle galère


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2019)

Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> J'ai fini par envoyer mon mac chez le réparateur. Celui-ci est en train de diagnostiquer mais puisque c'est un réparateur "mac" il ne veut pas entendre parler de ma partition Windows et j'ai peur que la seule solution qu'il me propose soit de réinstaller le système à partir d'une sauvegarde.


Et c'est légalement ce qu'il fera, car une partition Windows est installée par le propriétaire d'un Mac. Et une petite correction s'impose, iOS c'est pour iPhone, iPad et *macOS* pour un MBA, MBP, iMac, iMac PRO, Mac mini, Mac Pro.


Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> Pensez vous a la description de ce problème qu'il pourrait y avoir une solution pour "retrouver" le chemin des disques de démarrage, et pouvoir reconfigurer sans rien réinstaller et sans perdre de données ??


Même en passant des commandes via le Terminal, rien n'est moins sûr et ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé.


Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> Savez vous dans le cas contraire (réinstallation de iOS à partir d'une sauvegarde) si j'ai moyen de retrouver toutes mes données ?


Par défaut oui, mais ça ne réparera pas le boot EFI qui sert à une version de macOS de démarrer sur une partition Mac ou Windows.


Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> Savez vous si je pourrais facilement repartitionner et réinstaller mon Windows ?


A la base il faut relancer impérativement Assistant Boot Camp pour en faire la suppression et en aucun cas avec Utilitaire de disque ou sous Windows.


Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> Je crois bien que je n'ai plus mon numéro de licence Windows , savez vous s'il se retrouve facilement ?


Non et il est impossible de le retrouver dans une partition Windows.


Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> Savez vous d'où ce beug peut venir ? J'étais parti pendant trois semaines, et ce qu'en revenant une mise a jour aurait pu fouttre le bazarre ?


Aucune idée, mais c'est bien l'utilisateur qui est à l'origine du problème.


Ma'nu'38 a dit:


> Les logiciels que j'avais sur Windows pourraient être récupérés ?


Non, on ne peut rien récupérer, il faut tout réinstaller.


----------



## Ma'nu'38 (5 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour votre réponse... 
Pas de solution miracle donc
Je vous tient au courant de l'avancée dès que j'en sais plus


----------



## Ma'nu'38 (5 Décembre 2019)

Aujourd'hui j'ai eu le vendeur au téléphone. Le DD n'a rien, il s'agirait sans doute d'un problème de carte mère... Donc mes données ne sont pas perdues mais je risque de pouvoir jeter l'ordi vu le prix des cartes mères.... S'il arrive a la réparer je serais un homme heureux


----------



## SCHLEMIEL (6 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même pb. J'ai un macbook air 11'. J'ai installé windows 10 via bootcamp. Tout s'est très bien passé. Qd je veux passer sur ios j'ai le message "impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage"
En effet quand je vais sur la gestion des disques j'ai le même écran que la personne qui a posté précédemment.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *SCHLEMIEL*

Le format *apfs* n'est pas reconnu par Windows-10. Si ton volume macOS est bien sélectionné en *NVRAM* comme volume de démarrage par défaut du Mac => contente-toi de redémarrer pour réouvrir ta session macOS.

- est-ce que ça fonctionne ?​
En résumé : ne sélectionne jamais le volume Windows dans le panneau *Disque de démarrage* des *Préférences Système* de la session macOS > comme disque de démarrage par défaut. Pour démarrer sur Windows > redémarre avec "*alt*" et à l'écran d'ouverture de session choisis le volume Windows.


----------

